# Found dove



## Nobody (Apr 20, 2011)

I was at the mall with my brother and there was a male mourning dove just sitting on the ground so I walked up to it and it was having a hard time flying and only got 2 feet off the ground and was flying into windows so my brother grabbed it. I have it in a small dog crate with a bowl of water and some seed sprinkled on the floor. I want to try to find a rehabber but I don't know of any in my area. I think it just needs some rest but am not sure. I am in Perris California so if anyone knows of a rehabber around here please let me know.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you for helping this little dove. Please keep her warm and quiet and offer some water, see if she drinks. 
Not sure of rehabbers in your area but I am sure other members will help you with this.

Reti


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

She also needs grit to digest. Kaytee Hi-Cal is what works best for my ringneck doves and diamond doves, so it would probably be good for this dove as well.


----------



## Nobody (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks, could I use corse dirt/DG from my yard? I only have $2 and don't have a job and my mom can't help me because she is behind on bills.


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

An actual grit is best as it contains calcium that they need. I will be in LA tomorrow morning. That is still quite a distance from you if you could get the bird to me some how I can help, or at least bring you some grit and seed. Does the bird seem injured? or perhaps just stunned or young?


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Dirt isn't exactly what we're going for here--more like tiny calcium and mineral rocks.

Don't worry though: How long do you think your going to be keeping her? There are cheaper grits that are ok in the short run and are available at Wal-Mart for roughly $2. 

You might try this phone # I found on the international bird rescue website:

WildRescue:
(866) WILD-911
(California hotline that connects you to a wildlife rescue organization near you)

Umm, here are some rehabbers in your general region of California found a ccwr.org :

http://www.ccwr.org/resources/region6.htm

Read through this page with your mom and see what's closest. Most of the names of the rehabs are links to their pages so that you can get more info.


----------



## Nobody (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks that's really nice but Perris is about 2 hours from LA. I will try to get some tomorrow if my mom gos anywhere. I think it is just young and needs to learn how to fly. Do you think it is safe if I locked the cats out of my bedroom tomorrow to let it fly around in there to see how good it flys. Also do you think it would eat a baby roach because I breed discoids and know that some types of birds will eat a roach.

EDIT: The one in Murrieta is only about 20 minutes from me. I will call tomarrow but the site says that their Specializations are Raptors, mammals & reptiles. I want to find it a place to go as soon as I can because my mom has 6 dogs and 5 cats and I have 5 cats and my brother has a dog so I can't keep it for long.


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

oh ok, I just google mapped from my place to your city and it said about 1 hours 52 mins. If you can find a feed store it can sometimes be cheaper than pet stores, but also might only be in bulk depending on the place. Some have open bins where you can fill up your own bags and they price by weight. 
Doves are seed eaters. no bugs for them lol
And the thing with letting him fly around the room is he might get frantic and smack into walls/ ceiling, mirrors and and/ or windows and cause himself real damage.
is there any way you could get a picture up so we could try to figure out exactly how old he might be.


----------



## Nobody (Apr 20, 2011)

I totally forgot that there is a feed store just 5 miles down the highway. I could probably walk there tomorrow and get some. I remember when I found a duck I got bulk pellets. I don't have much experience with this type of bird. I use to have Budgies and Zebra Finches and Love Birds. Here is a picture. He lost a lot of feathers when he was banging into windows. he is not really young but seems to be just learning how to fly. I am going to put him in a bigger dog crate tomorrow so he can move around more.

http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o172/Rattie_2007/102_0459.jpg


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

Is that yellowey watery looking spot to the right of the seed in that picture his poop?
Could you perhaps get a close up picture of his droppings? 
I don't have much experience with doves so wait for better educated members to come on, but he looks like he should be way old enough to fly well to me.
Is he active? alert? does he sit fluffed out? has he eaten or drank water yet? 
If you have a heating pad, set it to the lowest heat setting and place it under the kennel.


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

if he is acting sick or is injured I recommend that you try calling that phone number that Libis posted above for a wildlife rescue. 
Small birds as prey animals tend to hide symptoms of illness as no not come off as an easy target. So once they start acting sick, medical care is needed urgently.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

Nobody said:


> Thanks that's really nice but Perris is about 2 hours from LA. I will try to get some tomorrow if my mom gos anywhere. I think it is just young and needs to learn how to fly. Do you think it is safe if I locked the cats out of my bedroom tomorrow to let it fly around in there to see how good it flys. Also do you think it would eat a baby roach because I breed discoids and know that some types of birds will eat a roach.
> 
> EDIT: The one in Murrieta is only about 20 minutes from me. I will call tomarrow but the site says that their Specializations are Raptors, mammals & reptiles. I want to find it a place to go as soon as I can because *my mom has 6 dogs and 5 cats and I have 5 cats and my brother has a dog* so I can't keep it for long.


You're in a household with seven dogs and ten cats? It seems to me that you have overextended yourself. I commend you for caring enough for this bird to try and rescue it, but maybe it will be better off with someone who can provide appropriate care.

As far as grit is concerned, the bird will be fine for a while without any. A mourning dove is a wild bird that cannot be kept as a pet without proper permits, so you should be doing what you can to prepare the bird for release. If you cannot provide proper care, please bring the bird to one of the wildlife centers provided in the above postings, or request assistance from a member who may be close to you.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

if this is a fledgling it should of just been left alone..the parents were still feeding it.. every year good intending people pick up these just out of the nest birds up and take them from their parent birds... just leave them ..unless a preator is on the scene and stalking...or if it is sick.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> if this is a fledgling it should of just been left alone..the parents were still feeding it.. every year good intendting people pick up these just out of the nest birds up and take them from their parent birds... just leave them ..unless a preator is on the scene and stalking...or if it is sick.


But then why would it be in a mall? 
Or is this an outdoor mall it was found at? 

Nobody:
I hope that the place that's only 20 min away will take her.  

If there is a zoo near you it would also be a good place to call. I know when we had some cougars coming into town a couple of years ago and the cats had to be removed from peoples' yards our zoo took them rather than letting them be destroyed.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

Libis said:


> But then why would it be in a mall?
> Or is this an outdoor mall it was found at?
> 
> Nobody:
> ...


A zoo will not take a mourning dove.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Really? I didn't know for sure whether they would take mourning doves or not. 

Our zoo here has so many other native birds and domesticated ones that I thought another zoo might take something like that. (Ours has white homing pigeons, white winged doves, chickens, quail, wild turkeys, and swans to name a couple.)


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

Libis said:


> Really? I didn't know for sure whether they would take mourning doves or not.
> 
> Our zoo here has so many other native birds and domesticated ones that I thought another zoo might take something like that. (Ours has white homing pigeons, white winged doves, chickens, quail, wild turkeys, and swans to name a couple.)


Most zoos will keep animals that are not native to the area. If they have any sense at all, they will release a mourning dove back to the wild. Why would anyone want to confine a wild bird that is native to the area to a zoo?


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

ptras said:


> Most zoos will keep animals that are not native to the area. If they have any sense at all, they will release a mourning dove back to the wild. Why would anyone want to confine a wild bird that is native to the area to a zoo?


I just figured that they might take it while it's sick (if it is sick) or know a rehabber who would. Then release if possible. If not, I know some zoos like ours' have kept native birds who were unreleasable (ours' has some little screech owls like that--a whole group who mostly don't fly well or have vision problems.)
I just thought it might be worth the phone call...


----------



## Nobody (Apr 20, 2011)

GimpieLover said:


> Is that yellowey watery looking spot to the right of the seed in that picture his poop?
> Could you perhaps get a close up picture of his droppings?
> I don't have much experience with doves so wait for better educated members to come on, but he looks like he should be way old enough to fly well to me.
> Is he active? alert? does he sit fluffed out? has he eaten or drank water yet?
> If you have a heating pad, set it to the lowest heat setting and place it under the kennel.


Yes thats his poo. I'll get a picture now and set up a heat pad but it has a auto turn off and I will be gone for 4-6 hours today so Would it be better to use a heat lamp?

EDIT: It is drinking but I don't think it is eating. It is very alert but not active and is not fluffed up at all.




ptras said:


> You're in a household with seven dogs and ten cats? It seems to me that you have overextended yourself. I commend you for caring enough for this bird to try and rescue it, but maybe it will be better off with someone who can provide appropriate care.
> 
> As far as grit is concerned, the bird will be fine for a while without any. A mourning dove is a wild bird that cannot be kept as a pet without proper permits, so you should be doing what you can to prepare the bird for release. If you cannot provide proper care, please bring the bird to one of the wildlife centers provided in the above postings, or request assistance from a member who may be close to you.


Only 4 dogs and 3 or 4 cats are staying and the rest are strays or bottle fed babies that we took in. I am trying to find someone to take the bird and in a earlier post I said that I was going to call in the morning. 



spirit wings said:


> if this is a fledgling it should of just been left alone..the parents were still feeding it.. every year good intendting people pick up these just out of the nest birds up and take them from their parent birds... just leave them ..unless a preator is on the scene and stalking...or if it is sick.


I don't think it would be safe there because there are a lot of people in my area that would think it is fun to kill it and when ever it tried to fly off it only got 2 feet off the ground and banged into windows



Libis said:


> But then why would it be in a mall? :confused
> :
> Or is this an outdoor mall it was found at?
> 
> ...


It is a out door mall and there are no zoos near me. If the places don't take it I will search for the number of a lady in corona who took in a possum that hitched a ride in the truck and a duck that followed me home before. I don't know if she takes doves but I'll ask her if I can find her number.

I just checked craigslist and someone said that their daughter in law is rehabbing a dove and she will take this one.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Nobody said:


> It is a out door mall and there are no zoos near me. If the places don't take it I will search for the number of a lady in corona who took in a possum that hitched a ride in the truck and a duck that followed me home before. I don't know if she takes doves but I'll ask her if I can find her number.


Yeah, the official rehab places would be best, or this lady you know.



Nobody said:


> I just checked craigslist and someone said that their daughter in law is rehabbing a dove and she will take this one.


Be careful on craigslist, since not everyone is who they say they are.


----------



## Nobody (Apr 20, 2011)

Libis said:


> Yeah, the official rehab places would be best, or this lady you know.
> 
> 
> Be careful on craigslist, since not everyone is who they say they are.


I will only give it to her if the official rehabbers don't take it and I will make sure that it is a safe place. I don't trust people on craigslist now because someone sold some kittens that I gave them even though I had them sign a contract that said that they had to return them to me.

Here are two pictures of the poop.

Yesterday
http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o172/Rattie_2007/102_0461.jpg

Today
http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o172/Rattie_2007/102_0462.jpg


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Nobody said:


> I will only give it to her if the official rehabbers don't take it and I will make sure that it is a safe place. I don't trust people on craigslist now because someone sold some kittens that I gave them even though I had them sign a contract that said that they had to return them to me.
> 
> Here are two pictures of the poop.
> 
> ...


Good, I'm glad you're going to make sure it's a safe place before you leave her.

I don't think those poops look very good.  Will have to let people with more experience with disease look at those though. I know more about preventing disease than fixing it--as I've been lucky so far.


----------



## Birdbabe (Jan 24, 2006)

I noticed the pics are from 2007???? Anyway, I hope you get the help you need. Good luck.


----------



## Nobody (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks



Birdbabe said:


> I noticed the pics are from 2007???? Anyway, I hope you get the help you need. Good luck.


I don't set the date on my camera 

EDIT: I am worried about the fact that it will let me touch it. When I changed it's water I had to move it to get off the bowl. Is that a sign that it is sick? or could it be a hand fed bird?


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

Lol i have never bothered ever setting the date on my camera either. Did you get a chance to call any of those numbers today? My offer still stands to meet you half way if you need. We have the wild life waystation up here that takes in all birds. 
I see her hanging on to the water cup for dear life. perhaps you could put a stick or small log in there for her to sit on to keep her comfortable. 
She is most likely sick I hate to tell you. the fact that she was found on the ground outside and is disoriented flying and now not moving away from you hand it sounds like this bird needs medical attention asap.


----------



## Nobody (Apr 20, 2011)

I called the (866) WILD-911 number and everyone was over am hour from me. I called Hope Wildlife and am waiting for them to call back.


----------

